# T-Jet drag cars Pro-Street



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi everyone, I build t-jet drag car's for fun with no high priced parts, try
to stay all Aurora but the price of Super ll magnets are getting to high
may go to polymer magnets. If you want to build a Drag car you don't 
need big wide tire's on the back, stock size t-jet silicones like from 
Jack's - Rocket Science dose just fine, put some metal - super glued
under the hood like the old tapping a penny to the hood trick. JL pick-up
shoes work the best on the old brass Aurora chassis for drag racing that 
I have found. I am glad that JL and AW put new life in to t-jet racing 
as for the body's, but I am old school and stay with Aurora chassis
they just run so smoth (don't mind the spelling) lol 
I have done all hobbies RC / MODEL CARS / But all ways go back to slotcars.
Keep slotcars alive / cheap to buy and build and the most fun. Tom


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

I am with you buddy. Did the R/C thing,did Car models ( that just sit and collect dust when you are done) Got back into slots and came accross this site and every body I have dealt with here is just plain COOL !


----------



## waltgpierce (Jul 9, 2005)

*T-jet drag racing*

If you are interested in T-jet drag racing, check out the NTRA (National Thunder Rod Association) at the link below:

http://psychoslots.com/


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Welcome back to the fold. Slots are a blast anyway you call it. Just remember to show some pix of your endeavors! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank You all for the good feed back. I have to put in a plug for JAG HOBBIES a good guy to 
deal with and has all the T-Jet part's that you need to build any tyep of car that you
want to build, and DAVE'S HO / MEV Org. has a sweet 65' chevy Bel-air body and meny
others body's. If anyone has any JL Nova body's runners or junker's let me know. 
Thay make the best drag car's. Tom


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Welcome to the group,drag racing is al I do,if you ever need anything dont hesitate to ask or call!
859-356-1566
DRAGjet


----------

